# Headaches and class. Can you relate?



## Karatedrifter7 (Nov 15, 2007)

I developed a massive headache tonight right before Kenpo, I had it all the way through. I did all the exercises and didint complain, but man! I told my instructor about it before the class, he did a pressure point move, but it didint help. I acted like it did though. Perhaps I have a bug? Anybody with similar experiences lately?


----------



## tellner (Nov 15, 2007)

Have you had a physical lately, specifically one where they took your blood pressure?


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Nov 15, 2007)

No I havent. Why do you ask?


----------



## Kacey (Nov 16, 2007)

Spikes in blood pressure can cause increased pressure in the brain, which causes pain.  Exercise can be a trigger for such spikes.  Inexplicable pain anywhere is a cause for concern; an inexplicable headache is cause for greater concern than pain in many other body parts.

When in doubt, see a doctor; better to see one unnecessarily than to not go when something could be caught early and more easily dealt with.


----------



## tellner (Nov 16, 2007)

Kacey said:


> *When in doubt, see a doctor; better to see one unnecessarily than to not go when something could be caught early and more easily dealt with*.


 
Kacey has provided us with the Unvarnished Word.


----------

